# Did you get your Back To the Future trilogy?



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

To those interested, have you picked up the BTTF trilogy today on DVD? I just got mine but haven't watched it yet. There are tons of extras on each disc so it looks to be a good deal for around $40.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

I got mine for $24 

I thought it was supposed to be in a kinda unique 3-disc blue alpha case, but mine came in a black 3-disc alpha inside a cool slipcase. 

I'm not complaining though - they made the right decision in changing it. The blue case looked kinda


----------



## Jasonbp (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spanishannouncetable _
> *I got mine for $24
> *


Where'd you get it for $24? I get it at that price, but not $40.


----------



## AkShark (Jul 12, 2002)

Got mine today at Sam's Club... $35.28


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thatguy16 _
> *
> 
> Where'd you get it for $24? I get it at that price, but not $40. *


Pre-ordered from CDNOW this past summer. The order also included LOTR Extended Edition & Ken Burns' THE CIVIL WAR. The total order was ~$120, less than the MSRP for the CIVIL WAR set alone. BTTF was the end of it.

CDNOW became part of the evil Amazon empire a couple of weeks ago, dammit. I will miss them


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I ordered my BTTF from amazon.ca - in the same order, I got Babylon-5, 1st season. Given that B5 was costing $80 here in the US everywhere I looked, my total, after the exchange rate and a $10(CDN) promotional code was $79 for the B5 & BTTF boxes. Granted I have to wait for shipping across the border.. But I still have a few DVDs on my shelf I haven't watched so I'm in no rush.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I have watched all 3 of the BTTF DVD's along with the extras. Excellent package. The PQ on the first 2 are great but BTTF 3 looks astounding! Great job Universal!

Be sure to check out the FAQ on the third disc. In answers many questions about what the directors were thinking in regards to time travel. Very illuminating.


----------



## AkShark (Jul 12, 2002)

Chris, Dude! Three movies in one day......me thinks you need a job!! LOL


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Thedigitalbits is reporting the movies 2 and 3 are misframed and that Universal will be providing replacement disc for those who want them.

http://thedigitalbits.com/#mytwocents

Guess it wouldn't be the holiday season without a problem on a major studio DVD release. Universal's Back to the Future Trilogy DVD set contains all three films on disc, as you know. But what you may not know is that the widescreen versions of Back to the Future 2 & 3 on the set are mis-framed (badly or not depending on who you ask). But word is Universal is going to be addressing the issue in the new year with replacement discs for those who want them. The corrected discs will be available in late February - call (888) 703-0010 for all the details.

I'm not even going to comment on the fact that Universal is knowingly selling mis-produced discs to make its holiday sales numbers, hoping that most of you will never notice the problem. The studio has decided, in its wisdom, to stop providing review copies of its new titles to many (if not all) review publications. So if you're wondering why there are so few reviews of the set online and in print, it's 'cause Universal apparently wants it that way. For our part here at The Digital Bits, we will no longer be reviewing ANY Universal DVD product until they change this policy.

Anyway, if you're a fan of Back to the Future, and you haven't picked up the set yet, buyer beware. Stay tuned...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Interesting. I couldn't tell off hand but I will go back and take a look.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Chris - there's a huge thread about it at dvdtalk that has screenshots comparing the WS laserdisc release and the new dvd release.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks for the info Mark. 

Universal has admitted that the matting is screwed up but to tell you the truth, I never noticed and it didn't detract from my enjoyment of the films. While watching them, visual composition seems okay. 

I think some people are being over zelous about this whole situation. I say buy the discs now, enjoy them and simply get the replacement discs when they become available. Cancelling pre-orders and boycotting Universal is getting way to extreme.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Agreed! I'm hoping to pick the box set up this weekend.


----------

